# String an externen Prozess senden/auslesen



## meebo (14. Jan 2009)

Hi,
ich will via Java einen bestimmten String an einen anderen Prozess senden und auslesen können.

1) Bei dem Prozess handelt es sich um eine Consolenanwendung, immer die letzte geschriebene Zeile soll eingelesen werden.

2) Ich möchte einen bestimmten String an die Anwendung senden.

Wie kann ich das realisieren?

Danke.


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2009)

Zum Beispiel: In der Empfänger-App einen mit ServerSocket Netzwerkport öffnen und in der Sender-App einen Socket dahin aufmachen und die Daten in einem von Dir auszuwählenden Format verschicken.


----------



## meebo (15. Jan 2009)

Okay, vllt hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Mit externen Prozess meine ich einen Prozess auf meinem eigenen PC zugreifen, auf dem auch dieses Programm laufen soll.  :wink:


----------



## Ebenius (15. Jan 2009)

Da hast Du Dich nicht falsch ausgedrückt, das hatte ich verstanden. Netzwerkverbindungen auf den eigenen PC sind keineswegs ungewöhnlich.


----------



## meebo (15. Jan 2009)

Ok, tschuldigung.

Hab' leider keinerlei zugriff auf die Quelltexte der Anwendung.

Geht das nicht auch einfacher?

Dachte da an sowas wie:


```
SendToProcess("<anwendung.exe>"+"<StringDerGesendetWerdenSoll>");
```


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Jan 2009)

hilft dir das hier evtl weiter? Also mit Prozess.getOutputStream() den Strom anzapfen und dann kannst du damit ja machen was du willst.


----------



## meebo (15. Jan 2009)

Ich hsb jetzt mal so probiert:

```
String t;
      ProcessBuilder prozess = new ProcessBuilder("bfp");
      t = prozess.getOutputStream();
```

Funktioniert aber nicht:


> process.java:10:11: cannot find symbol
> symbol  : variable Prozess
> location: class process
> t = Prozess.getOutputStream();
> ...





Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Jan 2009)

weiß ich nicht. Aber ein "start()" wäre imho nicht schlecht.
Und wähle irgendeinen weniger irreführenden bezeichnernamen. ein ProzessBuilder ist ein ProzessBuilder und _baut_ Prozesse, der _ist kein_ Prozess.


----------



## meebo (15. Jan 2009)

.start() hilft nicht.

ProcessBuilder ist der name der methode.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Jan 2009)

ProzessBuilder ist der name der Klasse :roll:
Was hast du in dem code da oben überhaupt versucht? Da sieht es so aus, als ob du einen ausgabestrom einem String zuweisen wolltest, was so natürlich nicht geht. Ansonsten mit der beschreibung "hilft nicht" kann man da wenig anfangen, poste mal code.


----------



## meebo (15. Jan 2009)

okok.

Was ich versuchte habe ist, aus einem MS-DOS fenster eine zeile auszulesen (die unterste/neueste). Das so zu machen war mein erster gedanke.

Naja, ich stehe noch ganz am anfang. Code gibt es bis jetz nicht wirklich...

Kannst du mir sagen, wie ich das richtig hinkriege?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (15. Jan 2009)

hm, laut dem link den ich vorhin gepostet hab sollte es in etwa so gehen:

```
import java.io.*;
//für ProcessBuilder braucht man nichts weiter zu importieren, aber check sicherheitshalber nochmal die API...

//dort wo du den strom anzapfen willst:
BufferedReader reader=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader((new ProcessBuilder("theProgIWantToExecute")).start().getInputStream()));

/*reader ist jetzt ein ganz gewöhnlicher gepufferter reader, 
mit dem solltest du jetzt auf das zugreifen können, 
was der externe prozess sonst auf die konsole geschrieben hätte, 
zB kriegst du so die aktuelle zeile:
*/
System.out.println("der externe Prozess hat folgende zeile ausgegeben: "+reader.readLine());
```
getestet hab ich das jetzt nicht (kA was du da für ein programm starten willst), aber sollte nicht allzu falsch sein, hoffe ich mal.


----------



## meebo (16. Jan 2009)

Okay, danke!

Sieht ja schonmal besser aus als bei mir  danke.

Jetzt stehe ich aber vor dem nächsten Problem, dieser Fehler:


> prozess.java:9:118: unreported exception java.io.IOException; must be caught or declared to be thrown
> BufferedReader reader=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader((new ProcessBuilder("C:\\Test.exe")).start().getInputStream()));
> ^
> prozess.java:12:94: unreported exception java.io.IOException; must be caught or declared to be thrown
> ...


----------



## Murray (16. Jan 2009)

Entweder try-catch-Blöcke (mit sinnvoller Fehlerbehandlung) um die bemängelten Zeilen schreiben oder die Methode, in der die Zeilen stehe, selbst die Exception werfen lassen (dann muss natürlich der aufrufende Code die Exception behandeln oder sie ebenfalls weiterwerfen).


----------



## meebo (16. Jan 2009)

Danke. Funktioniert wunderbar.

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand zeigen könnte wie ich einen String an diesen Prozess senden kann, wäre ich überglücklich. 

Danke.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Jan 2009)

1) ist hier jetzt anscheinend gelöst, oder nicht?
Für 2) solltest du dir jetzt selbst völlig symmetrisch mit der getOutputStream() und dem Konstruktor von PrintStream eine passable Lösung zusammenbasteln können. Oder schau doch einfach in der API nach was dir sonst noch mehr gefällt, da gibts ja unzählige möglichkeiten.


----------



## meebo (18. Jan 2009)

Ja, ist gelöst.

Ich verstehe aber nciht wie ich mit getInputStream etwas an den Prozess senden kann. schon das "_get_" stört mich, da ich ja nicht etwas "_kriegen_" sodnern senden möchte. Wie bekomm ich das hin?

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe  :wink:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (18. Jan 2009)

meebo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schon das "_get_" stört mich, da ich ja nicht etwas "_kriegen_" sodnern senden möchte


"ich will was schreiben _gebt mir einen Kulli_" 
daran stört dich nichts oder?


----------



## meebo (19. Jan 2009)

hm ok, klingt plausibel  :lol:

Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich den befehl, 
den ich senden möchte, da hinein kriege.


```
BufferedReader reader=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader((new ProcessBuilder("theProgIWantToExecute")).start().getOutputStream(befehl?)));
```

??


----------



## Murray (19. Jan 2009)

Du musst die Prozess-Instanz (also das Resultat von ProcessBuilder.start) in einer lokalen Variablen zwischenspeichern.


----------



## meebo (19. Jan 2009)

tschuldige die frage, aber wie wird das gemacht?


----------



## Murray (19. Jan 2009)

```
Process prc = (new ProcessBuilder("theProgIWantToExecute")).start();
InputStream in = prc.getInputStream();
OutputStream out = prc.getOutputStream();
```


----------



## meebo (19. Jan 2009)

Danke, versteh das ganze aber leider nicht... Wohin kommt der String den ich senden will?

Kann mir jemand evtl. das ganze mal erklären? (aus http://java.sun.com/ werd ich auch nicht schlau...)


----------



## 0x7F800000 (19. Jan 2009)

Dein problem sind nicht diese ganzen Prozesse und Ströme. Dir fehlen einfach die Basics. Les dir hier etwa die ersten 13 kapitel durch, dann bist du zumindest mal in der Lage konkretere Fragen zu stellen :toll: Dass du hier auf die Titelseite java.sun.com als deine einzige Informationsquelle verweist übersehen wir für's erste Mal einfach 

PS: da dein Problem nicht nach einer anfänger-hausaufgabe aussieht, habe ich den Grund davon auszugehen, dass du java aus eigenem Interesse lernen willst. Insofern ist mein Tipp mit dem dicken Buch wirklich ernst gemeint. Solides Grundlagenwissen braucht man sowieso, und Zeit scheinst du auch zu haben, wenn du dir für so eine Frage drei tage nimmst. Viel spaß beim lesen also... :###


----------



## meebo (19. Jan 2009)

Hast ja recht. Lerne Java in der Schule aber ich bin eben schon weiter deshalb wollte ich schonmal vorgreifen. Wollte mich eben mal mit etwas anspruchsvollerem beschäftigen als mit ewigem eingabe->berechnen->If...->ausgabe gefummel.

Zu dem link den ich gepostet habe, ich muss mich ja schließlich irgendiwe verteidigen, den habe ich mit absicht abgekürzt. Was bringt es http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/ProcessBuilder.html zu posten wenn doch eh keiner die Seite aufruft und jeder wissen sollte was gemeint is..  :bae: 

Naja aber danke  :wink:


----------



## Murray (19. Jan 2009)

```
//--- Prozess starten und Referenz auf Prozess-Objekt merken
Process prc = (new ProcessBuilder("theProgIWantToExecute")).start();

//--- Stream holen, aus dem man lesen kann, was der gestartete Prozess
//--- auf seine Standardausgabe schreibt
InputStream in = prc.getInputStream();

//--- Stream holen, in den man Dinge schreiben kann, die dann in der 
//--- Standardeingabe landen. Wuerde der Prozess also normalerweise 
//--- Daten aus der Konsole einlesen, kann man ihm diese "Eingaben" 
//--- ueber diesen Stream schicken.
OutputStream out = prc.getOutputStream();


//--- Wenn wir es mit Strings zu tun haben, verwenden wir statt des
//--- "nackten" OutputStreams lieber einen Writer
OutputStreamWriter writer = new OutputStreamWriter( out);
writer.write( "Diese Eingabe landet beim Prozess\r\n");
```


----------

